
Compose Electronic Music, Right in Your Browser - jgg
http://www.audiotool.com/
======
jawngee
Pretty cool, but ultimately pointless for a few reasons.

No external controls, no external effects or synths (I know reason doesn't
have them either, but everyone else does), no ability to sync to an external
clock, etc.

While perfectly fine for putting together some beats, as anything other than a
toy, it'd be hard to take it very seriously.

(PS. I wrote audio software back in the early 90's, including the first
pattern based sequencer for Windows).

EDIT: I should add that I do think this is really cool and a nice app, BUT for
what purpose? If musicians can't incorporate this into their workflow, then
it's really just a toy from most musician/dj perspectives. And, they really
haven't done anything that hasn't been done before, except for that it's
targeted to the Flash runtime then where it really belongs: the desktop. I'm
not certain an AIR version would even allow it integration via sync, rewire,
etc.

------
jgg
I hope this is okay for Hacker News...I thought if nothing else, the novelty
of it made it worthy of submission.

~~~
barmstrong
mos def

------
albemuth
Psyched to try this on my iPad! oh wait...

~~~
Psyonic
Didn't you hear? Steve Jobs officially ruled Flash useless! Get with the
times, cretin!

------
illumin8
Amazing... this is like Reason/Rebirth in your browser.

~~~
mortenjorck
As a Reason user for several years, I'm floored. Not merely that these guys
have basically built an entire platform for a browser-based Reason competitor,
but by the sheer, astounding quality of the implementation.

The UI feels incredibly well thought-out, the virtual hardware artwork can
only be described as a labor of love, and all the little UX things in a
project that take way longer to get right than they seem, from the selection
of device connections to way the cables lay around devices, feel like they've
been iterated within a stone's throw of perfection.

If this were available on the desktop with MIDI support, it would be the first
AIR app I'd actually pay money for.

------
marr
For whatever reason, I find it more enjoyable in context: hobnox.com . Last
time I looked at it, it was essentially Java applets background (sound), and
Flash foreground (interface). Best use of Flash ever. Like to see it in HTML5.
Cough.

------
mortenjorck
I'm really curious what their business model will be. Given the modular look
of the device library, my guess is that they'll start adding premium
instruments and DSP devices, either as part of a subscription or as a la
carte, one-time purchases.

It's too bad there's no way (that I know of, at least) for the Flash runtime
to interface with MIDI drivers.

------
apu
Does anyone know if there's a similar online app for editing audio directly?
i.e., import a wave file, apply effects like reverse, flanging, etc.?

~~~
mgunes
Take a look at Myna:

<http://aviary.com/tools/myna>

------
elblanco
Not bad, could use a decent tracker style sequencer.

------
yesimahuman
Anyone else having trouble playing anything from the timeline? I don't get any
sound.

EDIT: Nevermind, I see you have to connect the outputs.

~~~
wturner
[http://en.wikiaudio.org/index.php?title=Audiotool_Firestarte...](http://en.wikiaudio.org/index.php?title=Audiotool_Firestarter:Basic_signal_flow_%28How_to_get_sound%29&redirect=no)

:)

------
cellurl
this is amazing software! Tremendous potential.

